# chaos generator



## Rpjunkie (Aug 7, 2002)

I need a list of things that could happen in a realm of chaos.. basically a random % of wierd and bizarre things..

Grow a third arm etc.. type of stuff. If anyone has ever read mark stackpole's "A hero Born" you will know what i mean.. I plan on making a campaign in a similar place. like a wild surge table only more wierd...

Any ideas would be great!

RPJ


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 7, 2002)

1% - 99% = roll again
100% = dead


----------



## Crothian (Aug 7, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *1% - 99% = roll again
> 100% = dead
> *




I don't think that's harse enough.


----------



## Rpjunkie (Aug 7, 2002)

lol That was a good one kreynolds, but not quite what i had in mind. I would like some good things too as wel as detrimental and of course all things have a little bad.. natural armour maybe green or red scales etc.. type stuff..

thanks

RPJ


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 7, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I don't think that's
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What the heck does that mean? Is that short for *"Harsh Arse"*?


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2002)

*You asked for it!*

You asked for it....


THE JESTER'S INSANE-LEVELS-CHAOS-CHART
01-03 +1d6 to random attribute
04-06 -1d6 to random attribute
07-09 Gain random body part (subtable I)
10 Lose random body part (subtable I)
11 Gain 1d8 psionic Power Points.  If you aren't psionic these allow you to take psionic feats and skills and mean that you're always a flatfooted psionic against psionic attacks.
12-13 Change type to plant; this will be accompanied by some physical changes (leaves, green skin, etc.)
14-15 Change type to undead; gain all undead qualities; will be accompanied by some physical changes
16-17 Change type to outsider; this will be accompanied by some physical changes (hooves, silver skin, etc.)
18-20 Change to a new random alignment (roll 1d8)
21 Gain random feat (subtable II)
22 Gain permanent +1d12 luck bonus to a random skill (subtable III)
23-24 Lose random sense (count special senses, such as darkvision and low-light vision, seperately; roll randomly to see which is lost)
25-26 Gain random sense (subtable IV); this may be accompanied by bizarre physical changes.
27-29 Reincarnated (per the spell)
30-31 Skin color change (subtable V)
32-33 Hair color change (subtable V)
34 Grow scales (+1 natural armor bonus)
35-36 Gender change
37 Skin softens (natural armor decreases by -1; if no natural armor bonus, count this as a penalty)
38-39 Gain fire subtype (with physical changes, i.e. red skin, etc.)
40-41 Gain cold subtype (physical changes, i.e. blue skin, etc)
42-43 Speed increases by +10'
44-45 Speed decreases by -10'
46-48 Pregnant with chaos baby (subtable VI)- gestation period: 1d100 weeks
49 Plagued by bad weather
50 Need to eat twice as much as normal
51-52 Insanity (see Player's Option: Spells and Magic for ideas)
53-54 Fast Healing +1
55-56 Slow Healing- only 1+con bonus hp/day; 2+con bonus with a long term care check or complete rest, 3+con bonus for both.
57 No longer need to sleep
58 No longer need to eat
59-60 Must eat (subtable VII)
61-62 Covets (subtable VII)
63-64 Hates (VII)
65-66 Hates random creature type (roll on Reincarnation table for type)
67-69 Suffer extra 1d6 hp/round from (VII)
70 Lose all language skills
71 Scry 1/day (per the spell)
72-74 -2 luck penalty to saves of random category
75-77 +2 luck bonus to saves of random category
78-80 Enormously fertile
81-83 Sterile
84-85 Grow 1d30", add 1d4 lbs/inch
86-87 Shrink 1d30", lose 4d4 lbs
88-89 Gain DR5/+1; if already has DR, it increases by +2 (no increase to the amount reduced)
90-91 Alcohol poisons subject (Fort DC16, initial and secondary damage 1d8 con)
92-93 Speak with Dead 1/day (as the spell)
94-95 Gain random medium magic item
96-97 Random magic item destroyed
98-100 Chaos Curse!  Roll once per day on charts until chaos curse comes up again.
101-102 Switch two attributes at random
103 Grow feathers
104-105 Tongue becomes forked
106-107 Gain breath weapon (range is dex bonus x 5', roll on subtable VIII for type, damage is 1d6/point of con bonus plus 1d6; Ref half, DC10+half HD+con bonus)
108-109 Gain immunity to (VIII)
110-111 +5 to SR
112 Immune to phantasms
113 Immune to charms
114-115 Healing per day is increased by con bonus.
116-117 Switch sexual preference
118 Shed skin 1/month, grow 1d4", add 1d30 lbs.
119 Gain funny walk; speed reduced 10' (think Ministry of Funny Walks)
120-122 Stinky (-6 to hide and diplomacy checks)
123 Smells like (VII)
124-125 Become albino
126-128 Genitals enlarge to massive proportions (x1d4+6)
129-130 Easily critted (all threat ranges increased by one)
131-132 Horns grow 1d12"; if over 5" may be used to attack (1d4 damage, 1d6 if over 10")
133 Immune to webs
134-136 Gain alternate move type (IX)
137-138 Become an ooze with all type modifiers; int becomes -
139-140 Phase out of existence for 1d10 rounds every now and then (20%/day; occurs at random time)
141-142 Lose random chaos attribute
143-145 Delude into thinking you're a (X)
146-147 Hate (X)
148-149 Love (X)
150 Lose all ranks in a random skill you have ranks in 
151 Lose random feat
152-153 Stalked by (VI)
154-156 Touch of Chaos 1/day- Will save, DC10+cha bonus+ half level or gain random chaos attribute
157-159 Chaos Curse (see 98-100)
160-162 Shiny (-4 to hide)
163-164 Gain +2 luck bonus on attack rolls
165-166 Gain +2 luck bonus on damage rolls
167-168 Grow moss
169-170 Nirrighan's Dismemberment 1/day
171-173 Become extremely frugal with money
174-176 Compelled to spend money
177 Gain a level
178 Lose a level
179-181 Can't turn down a challenge
182-184 Change name to (XI)
185-187 Voice gets really.... (XII)
188-189 Enlarge 1 size category, including all mods from MM
190 Weapon gains 3d6 Int (no other properties) and can communicate per dmg
191-192 Shrink 1 size category, including all mods from MM
193-194 Can't say own name
195-196 Frog-like tongue
197-198 Eyes turn bugeyed
199-200 Turn into a waterscope

I'll get back to this later... it goes up to about 500, with something like 25 subtables... it's going to take a while for me to post it all, but you can cut and paste it together at leisure.

Meanwhile, I have to get ready to run my game!


----------



## Rpjunkie (Aug 8, 2002)

Now that's the type of stuff I'm talking about.. very nice and some very interesting stuff that could happen to a player...


RPJ


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2002)

*More Chaos Than You Can Shake a Stick At*

201-203 Arm becomes a (XIII)
204-205 Arm becomes made of (XIV)
206-208 Lower half becomes that of a (XV)
209-210 Gain hooves
211 Nose elongates 1d6"
212-213 Always know the time
214-215 Duality: can take one mental action and one physical action, plus a move-equivelent action, each round
216-217 -2 luck penalty to saves vs. (VIII)
218-220 Periodic migraines
221-222 Amnesia, instant and total ("Who- where am I???")
223 Periodic amnesia (every 1d6 days lost memory for 1d10 hours)
224-225 All creatures within 60' gain a chaos attribute
226-228 Glow with permanent faerie fire
229-231 Speak only in rhyme
232 Return to base characteristics, lose all chaos attributes and break curse of chaos
233-234 Momentary mental contact with horrendous entity from  beyond the stars- it knows you're there now!
235-237 Fall in love with nearest member of appropriate sex (race irrelevant)
238-239 Need a story to go to sleep
240-241 Age 1d10 years
242-243 Grow 1d10 years younger
244 Laugh whenever you talk
245-246 Habit (XVI)
247-248 Permanently hasted
249-250 Permanently slowed
251-252 Fused to clothes and armor
253-254 Way with merchants: 20% off all purchases
255-257 Animals love you
258 Don't need water
259 Need double normal sleep
260-261 Need double normal food
262-263 Need double normal water
264-265 Gain alienoid template [custom template]
266-268 Gain half-slaad template [custom]
269-270 No sense of humor
271-272 Ears stick out 1d6"
273-274 Teeth fall out
275-277 Gain scent quality
278-279 Nasty cough
280 Cease aging
281-282 Learning trouble: -10% to all earned xp
283-284 Accelerated learning: +10% to all earned xp
285-287 Prehensile tail
288-290 Very sweaty (drop weapon on a natural 1-3 on attack roll)
291-292 Love sports
293-295 Easily intoxicated
296-298 Chaos Curse! (see 98-100)
299-300 Steam comes out ears

More to come....


For an example of what can happen to a character exposed to this chart, check out Milosh/Spukoni in my story hour.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 8, 2002)

Jester, this stuff is AWESOME!  More, More!


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: More Chaos Than You Can Shake a Stick At*



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> *296-298 Chaos Curse! (see 98-100) *




From what source?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice stuff, can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Rpjunkie (Aug 8, 2002)

This is great! I can't wait to see the rest of it. Man when my players finally come across this they are gonna flip. Im gonna do a streight 1% chance a day for something like this to happen while they are travelling in chaos. of course I will probably put in some saves as well though.



More, more, more

RPJ


----------



## Ferret (Aug 8, 2002)

(For the leaves etc on the plant/outsider)
1d8
Thingy Plant/celestial/fiend
1 Your hair turns green and your skin brown/Your hair grows silvery, and your whole eye goes golden/You smell of brimstone, and your pupils go red/Metalic shine
2 Your hair grows long and turns into vines/You glow/You glow/Take on edges like a gem golem
3 You grow leaves/Your ears turn into hound archeion ears/ You gain horns/Your right arm turns into a bow (1d3 1 shortbow, 2 long, 3 light crossbow)
4 You grow a foot taller/ Your arms are covered in feathers as that of an Avoral(not full blown wings)/Your feet turn into hooves/Metal like
5 You grow small roots around your feet/ Your skin turns turqoise/ Your skin turns red/ Wood like
6 Arms and fingers lengthen and take on willow-branch qualitys/Your skin smoothes out any; scars or warts etc are erased/Your skin gains a leathery quality to it/Gem like
7 Reroll
8 Reroll twice

Edited for construct like stuff, need help on undead


----------



## Ferret (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: More Chaos Than You Can Shake a Stick At*



			
				kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> From what source? *




The same, if you roll 98 99 or 100 you get the chaos curse untill you roll that or anyother number comes up with the chaos curse

IE Fighter Krey of nolds gets the chaos curse one day and gets a 99, he then get 296 the next day and he no longer has the curse


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2002)

301-302 Take on air subtype
303-304 Take on earth subtype
305-307 See through mist and fog
308-310 Brownish liquid drips from mouth
311-312 Leave footprints of (X)
313-314 Head doubles in diameter
315 Permanently glow with daylight
316 Identify by touch 1/day
317-318 Surrounded by 30' sphere of darkness
319-322 Symbol of chaos burned into (I)
323-324 6'x6'x6' extradimensional space just inside anus
325-327 Gain 1d12 hp
328-330 Lose 1d12 hp permanently from total
331-332 Become random lycanthrope (XVII)
333-334 Change type to construct; gain all construct traits; appearance changes
335-336 Psionic susceptibility (-2 to saves vs. attack modes)
337-339 Mental hardness increases by +1
340-341 (VII) doesn't exist for you
342-343 Perfectly mimic voices (+2 circumstance modifier to bluff and disguise checks)
344-345 Adopt a random symbol (XVIII)
346-347 Adopt a random battlecry (XIX)
348 Sense the sun's location
349-350 Dispel magic 1/day by touch
351-352 Negate psionics 1/day by touch
353-354 Perfect map of where you go is in your memory
355-357 Vivid dreams; make a Will save, DC15, to awaken each hour
358-360 Hair falls out
361 Spontaneously combust (die)
362-364 Stutter (concentration check, DC15 + spell level, to cast a spell
365-367 Smell yummy to monsters
368-369 Petrified
370-371 Refuse to fight (XX)
372 See in black and white
373-375 Rage +1/day; Will save, DC15 + cha bonus of provoker, if provoked or enter rage involuntarily (still only 1/day)
376-378 Chaos Curse! (as 98-100)
379-381 Hairy like a sasquatch
382-383 Theme song plays wherever you go (roll 1d20 for quality of song, as per a perform check)
384-385 Speak in tongues
386-387 Bones weaken (-1 penalty to natural armor; if no natural armor bonus, this becomes a penalty)
388 Mental block: can't advance any further in one current class
389-390 Not limited by height on jump checks
391-393 Gain 3d34 lbs [no, really, d34.  I have a friend who has one that he loaned to me.  There are several subtables rolled on a d34, too.]
394-396 Lose 3d34 lbs; if small sized, instead lose 2d8 lbs.
397-398 Cast no shadow
399-400 Cast no reflection
401-402 Handwriting becomes completely illegible (even to you)
403 Become illiterate
404-405 Eyes are now at the end of stalks (1d10")
406-407 Lose 1 level of spellcasting ability (if any)
408-409 Lose 1d8 power points permanently
410 (I) grows to huge size
411 Can no longer use pronouns
412 Can no longer use adjectives
413 Can no longer use nouns
414-415 Always takes 3 rounds to get to the point when talking
416-418 Always vacillating (initiative shifts down 1d4 points each round; below 0 you lose your action and roll again for a new initiative next round)
419-421 On the ball (+1d4 to initiative each round)
422 Vanish in a puff of smoke
423-424 Chaos curse! (98-100)
425-427 Become addicted to (XXI)
428-429 Lose all subtypes and descriptors
430-432 Random quest (XXII)
433-434 Can't speak anyone else's name
435-436 New favorite color (V)
437-438 Heal self completely 1/day
439-440 Don't heal naturally
441-443 Head replaced by (I)
444-446 Strong desire to go visit (XXIII)
447-448 Desire new career as (XXIV)
449-450 Try to take enemies alive
451-452 My Light at will
453-454 Immune to random spell (roll as if for a medium scroll)
455-457 Slippery (enemies suffer a -8 circumstance check on offensive grapple checks against you)
458-460 Random piece of equipment gains 3d6 int, wis, cha.
461-463 Incontinent (30%/hour of an "accident")
464 Gain Glum Creature template [custom template]
465-466 Semiclone of you appears
467-469 Eyes change color (V)
470-471 Legs replaced by (XXV)
472-473 All curses on you are broken
474-475 All enchantments on you are broken
476 Age backwards
477-478 You die at -20 hp
479-480 You die at 0 hp
481-482 Can't remember names of creatures
483-485 Flowers grow from (I)
486-487 Immune to gaze attacks
488 Immune to Chaos effects
489-490 Chaos Curse!
491-493 Gain flair for artwork (+2 competence bonus on all checks related to art)
494 Split into two versions of yourself
495 Split into two versions, the second is opposite alignment
496 Split into two bodies; each has half the str, dex and con of the original
497 Gain Divine Rank 0 [this may make the character an npc]
498-500 Immune to gravity (fly away)

Whew... next come the subtables.

I'll try to post them as time allows but I'm moving today and tomorrow and don't know for sure when I'll have my dsl up again.


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: More Chaos Than You Can Shake a Stick At*



			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> *The same, if you roll 98 99 or 100 you get the chaos curse untill you roll that or anyother number comes up with the chaos curse
> 
> IE Fighter Krey of nolds gets the chaos curse one day and gets a 99, he then get 296 the next day and he no longer has the curse *




LOL  Umm...no. You misunderstand. My quote has a page referrence in it. What source is the reference pointing to?


----------



## Rpjunkie (Aug 8, 2002)

Thats not a page quote Kreynolds thats a chaos chart # to look at

98-100 is chaos curse on the chart..

RPJ


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 8, 2002)

Rpjunkie said:
			
		

> *Thats not a page quote Kreynolds thats a chaos chart # to look at
> 
> 98-100 is chaos curse on the chart... *


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2002)

subtable I: random body parts
1 Arm
2 Leg
3 Hand 
4 Foot
5 Eye
6 Head
7 Mouth
8 Penis
9 Vagina
10 Tentacle
11 Wings (fly at walking speed) 
12 Rattle
13 Fangs (1d6 bite for a medium creature, scales with size)
14 Horns (stubby)
15 Hooves
16 Claws (1d6 per claw for a medium creature, scales with size)
17 Fins (give swim speed equal to walking speed)
18 Gills (breathe water)
19 Stinger (1d4 plus poison; damage scales with size; poison: Fort DC 10 +con bonus; initial and secondary damage 1d4 to a random attribute)
20 Tail





SUBTABLE II (CHAOS-GRANTED FEATS)
1 Improved Initiative
2 Quickdraw
3 Cleave
4 Mobility
5 Psionic Charge
6 Lethality
7 Improved Two-Weapon Fighting
8 Final Strike
9 Improved Bull Rush
10 Linguist
11 Up the Walls
12 Instant Stand
13 Death Blow
14 Expert Tactician
15 Craft Wondrous Item
16 Spell Penetration
17 Guard Your Flanks
18 Brutal Bludgeoning
19 Divine Cleansing
20 Fists of Iron



SUBTABLE III (CHAOS-AFFECTED SKILLS):
1 Hide
2 Move Silently
3 Spot
4 Listen
5 Search
6 Alchemy
7 Heal
8 Spellcraft
9 Knowledge (arcana)
10 " (religion)
11 " (politics)
12 Craft (all)
13 Bluff
14 Sense Motive
15 Wilderness Lore
16 Diplomacy
17 Perform (all)
18 Swim
19 Climb
20 Balance 
21 Use Magic Device 
22 Scry
23 Animal Empathy
24 Use Rope


SUBTABLE IV (SENSES) (Where applicable, enhanced senses give a +4 bonus on appropriate checks)
1 Vision
2 Hearing
3 Smell
4 Taste
5 Touch
6 Detect Poison 
7 Detect thoughts
8 Scrying sense
9 Detect magic
10 Darksight
11 Lowlight vision
12 Detect psionics
13 Detect evil
14 Detect undead
15 Discern lies
16 Detect radiation
17 Detect good
18 Detect law
19 Detect chaos
20 Detect life
21 Detect disease
22 See invisible
23 Empathic sense
24 Far sight (x4)



SUBTABLE V (COLOR)
1 Red
2 Orange
3 Yellow
4 Green
5 Blue
6 Purple
7 Black
8 White
9 Grey
10 Brown
11 Gold 
12 Silver
13 Pink
14 Striped (2 colors; reroll for each)
15 Polka dotted (roll for background and dot colors)
16 Spotted like a big cat (roll for background and spot colors)


SUBTABLE VI (CHAOS BABIES)
1 Slaad, red
2 ", green
3 ", blue
4 ", grey
5 ", death
6 Ethereal filcher
7 Fish
8 Six-legged cat
9 Chaos beast
10 Otyugh
11 Black pudding
12 Rust monster
13 Huge monstrous spider
14 Cloaker
15 Medusa
16 Aboleth



Whew... more to come... that's only 6 subtables of 25...  ye gods, I wish I'd realized how much work this'd be before I started!  


   


Yeah, that chaos curse really gets people good....


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2002)

SUBTABLE VII (SUBSTANCES)
01-04 Dirt
05-07 Paint
08-10 Gold
11-13 Silver
14-16 Copper
17-18 Steel
19-21 Wood
22-24 Bones
25-27 Blood
28-30 Fruit
31-33 Bugs
34-35 Meat
36-38 Incense
39-40 Perfume
41-42 Weapons
43-45 Holy symbols
46-47 Books
48-51 Water
52-53 Magic items
54-57 Gems
58-60 Fur
61-63 Sauces
64-65 Teeth
66-69 Fat/blubber
70-72 Webs
73-74 Fire
75-77 Mud
78-79 Doors
80-83 Shoes
84-87 Gloves
88-90 Leaves
91-93 Rocks
94-95 Glass
96-97 Alcohol
98 Hearts
99 Brains
00 Salt



SUBTABLE VIII (ENERGY TYPES)
1 Fire
2 Cold
3 Acid
4 Electricity
5 Sonic
6 Force
7 Holy
8 Unholy
9 Poison (if a breath weapon, this is still hp of damage)
10 Necromantic/negative energy


SUBTABLE IX (ALTERNATE MOVEMENT TYPES)
1 Swim
2 Fly
3 Levitate
4 Astral projection
5 Astral travel (physical)
6 Timeslip 
7 Etherealness
8 Burrow
9 Webwalking
10 Brachiation
11 Leap
12 Webswinging
13 Dream travel
14 Pass through earth and stone
15 Climb
16 Teleport (chance of error)
17 Plane shift
18 Firegate
19 Shadow walk
20 Teleport without erro


I remember when Sybelle, the party's archer-fighter, got a chaos baby... two of them in fact.  Chaos baby twins.  They were slaadi- blue, I think.  They were fun; drop-ins sometimes got to play them.  Good times.

Yeah... she later got knocked up by a dragon and had a half-dragon kid, too...


More to come!


----------



## War Golem (Aug 8, 2002)

*Khaos Effects Table (Minor)*

Here's the list of Khaos effects from my campaign, "Return of Khaos." This is the lower level list; the party is now about 11-12th level, and I need to create the more powerful effects chart.

This table is evenly spilt between beneficial and harmful effects.

*Khaos Effects Table (Minor)* 

1	All body hair turns blue
2	All body hair turns green
3	All body hair turns purple
4	All body hair turns red
5	Base Move decreased 10 feet
6	Base Move decreased 5 feet
7	Base Move increased 10 feet
8	Base Move increased 5 feet
9	Cast 1 cantrip 1/day
10	Cast 1 Level 1 spell 1/day
11	Cast 1 Level 2 spell 1/day
12	Cast 1 orison 1/day
13	Cast 2 cantrips 1/day
14	Cast 2 orisons 1/day
15	Eyes glow blue
16	Eyes glow green
17	Eyes glow purple
18	Eyes glow red
19	Gain 1 Charisma
20	Gain 1 Constitution
21	Gain 1 Dexterity
22	Gain 1 Intelligence
23	Gain 1 Language
24	Gain 1 on Fortitude Saves
25	Gain 1 on Initiative rolls
26	Gain 1 on Natural AC
27	Gain 1 on Reflex Saves
28	Gain 1 on Will Saves
29	Gain 1 Skill Rank
30	Gain 1 Strength
31	Gain 1 Wisdom
32	Gain 10% hit points
33	Gain 1000 XP
34	Gain 2 Charisma
35	Gain 2 Constitution
36	Gain 2 Dexterity
37	Gain 2 Intelligence
38	Gain 2 Languages
39	Gain 2 on Fortitude Saves
40	Gain 2 on Initiative rolls
41	Gain 2 on Natural AC
42	Gain 2 on Reflex Saves
43	Gain 2 on Will Saves
44	Gain 2 Skill Ranks
45	Gain 2 Skill Ranks in 2 Skills
46	Gain 2 Strength
47	Gain 2 Wisdom
48	Gain 20% hit points
49	Gain 3 on Initiative rolls
50	Gain 3 Skill Ranks
51	Gain darkvision
52	Gain low-light vision
53	Grow 10%
54	Grow 20%
55	Grow claws (Kzinti; or +1 dmg die)
56	Grow horns
57	Grow scales (Natural AC +2)
58	Lose 1 Charisma
59	Lose 1 Constitution
60	Lose 1 Dexterity
61	Lose 1 Intelligence
62	Lose 1 Language
63	Lose 1 on Fortitude Saves
64	Lose 1 on Initiative rolls
65	Lose 1 on Natural AC
66	Lose 1 on Reflex Saves
67	Lose 1 on Will Saves
68	Lose 1 Skill Rank
69	Lose 1 Strength
70	Lose 1 Wisdom
71	Lose 10% hit points
72	Lose 1000 XP
73	Lose 2 Charisma
74	Lose 2 Constitution
75	Lose 2 Dexterity
76	Lose 2 Intelligence
77	Lose 2 Languages
78	Lose 2 on Fortitude Saves
79	Lose 2 on Initiative rolls
80	Lose 2 on Natural AC
81	Lose 2 on Reflex Saves
82	Lose 2 on Will Saves
83	Lose 2 Skill Ranks
84	Lose 2 Skill Ranks from 2 Skills
85	Lose 2 Strength
86	Lose 2 Wisdom
87	Lose 20% hit points
88	Lose 3 on Initiative rolls
89	Lose 3 Skill Ranks
90	Lose all body hair
91	Lose darkvision
92	Lose low-light vision
93	Magic weapon decreases -1
94	Magic weapon increases +1
95	One magic item disenchants
96	One potion become permanent 1/day
97	Skin color changes
98	Shrink 10%
99	Shrink 20%
100	Roll twice


Cheers,

-War Golem


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2002)

SUBTABLE X (CREATURE TYPES):
01-02 Human
03-04 Elf
05-06 Dwarf
07-08 Gnome
09-10 Halfling
11-12 Halfbreed
13-14 Cleric
15-16 Druid
17-18 Spider
19-20 Bug
21-22 Ranger
23-24 Thief
25-26 Assassin
27-28 Orc
29-30 Goblin
31-32 Gnoll
33-34 Kobold
35-36 Tabaxi
37-38 Merellin
39-40 Wizard
41-42 Sorcerer
43-44 Billyman
45-46 Ghost
47-48 Lion
49-50 Rat
51-52 Cat
53-54 Zombie
55-56 Merchant
57-58 Slaad
59-60 Modron
61-62 Dragon 
63-64 Demon
65-66 Dog
67-68 Troglodyte
69-70 Rhino
71-72 Kid
73-74 Mind flayer
75-76 Drow
77-78 Devil
79-80 Celestial
81-82 Vampire
83-84 Schoolgirl
85-86 Bard
87-88 Monk
89-90 Innkeeper
91-92 Farmer
93-94 Smith
95-96 Tanner
97-98 Brewer
99-100 Cook

SUBTABLE XI (RANDOM NAMES)
1 Aphwishis
2 Spukoni
3 Tridentus
4 Jimini
5 John (the H is optional)
6 Dexter
7 God
8 Bronco
9 Jor-El
10 Mr. Fantastic
11 Dr. Dudely
12 Oral
13 Kandor
14 Death
15 Destruction
16 Kitty
17 Angel
18 Goody
19 Gramps or Granny
20 Dad or Mom
21 Flower
22 Dog
23 Drake
24 Duncan
25 Zordan
26 Biff
27 Razor
28 Ransack
29 Clark
30 Kentwood
31 Assman
32 Lefty
33 Demon 
34 Dude


SUBTABLE XII (RANDOM SOUND CHARACTERISTICS)
1 Squeaky
2 Loud
3 Soft
4 Feminine
5 Sexy
6 Masculine
7 Deep
8 Thoughtful
9 High-pitched
10 Breathy
11 Italian accent
12 French accent
13 Spanish accent
14 German accent
15 Irish accent
16 "Cultured" accent



SUBTABLE XIII (RANDOM WEAPONS)
1 Sword
2 Hammer
3 Mace 
4 Axe
5 Dagger
6 Crossbow
7 Whip
8 Nunchaku
9 Spear 
10 Flail



SUBTABLE XIV (RANDOM COMPOSITIONS)
1 Wood
2 Iron
3 Bone
4 Rubber
5 Ice
6 Stone
7 Rope
8 Grass
9 Fire
10 Water
11 Gold
12 Cloth


Once it's all up, try posting a few random results you get... heck, why wait, if you don't need one of the later subtables....


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey, why is my post count stuck at 330??


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh- never mind... heh...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 8, 2002)

i think I can really get my PCs to hate these tables  

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Rpjunkie (Aug 8, 2002)

If i had dice or an ability to roll something here at work i would just to see some of the results I love this stuff and can't wait to use em thans for all the help Jester and I'm glad I started this thread


RPJ


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2002)

SUBTABLE XV (BETTER HALVES)
1 Centaur
2 Goat
3 Lion
4 Dragon
5 Skeleton
6 Dog
7 Cat
8 Slug
9 Snake
10 Ooze
11 Hawk
12 Gazelle
13 Kocho
14 Spider
15 Eel
16 Frog
17 Octopus
18 Treant
19 Rat
20 Thri-Kreen


SUBTABLE 16 (RANDOM HABITS)
1 Pick nose
2 Pick toes
3 Pick ears
4 Rub chin
5 Rub nose
6 Clear throat
7 Habitual exclamation
8 Pull lip
9 Tap finger
10 Bite nails
11 Tap foot
12 Lick lips
13 Hold hands together behind your back
14 Hands on hips
15 Suck thumb
16 Pinky to mouth (a la Dr. Evil)
17 Guzzle, not sip
18 Clean nails with knife
19 Call everyone "Bro"
20 Bark at enemies



SUBTABLE XVII (RANDOM LYCANTHROPES)
1 Werebear
2 Wereboar
3 Wererat
4 Weretiger
5 Werewolf
6 Wereshark
7 Werebat
8 Werespider
9 Wereworm
10 Werepoodle


SUBTABLE XVIII (RANDOM SYMBOLS)
1 Unicorn
2 Symbol of Chaos 
3 Dragon
4 Griffon
5 Crossed swords
6 Shield
7 Rose 
8 Lillies
9 Frog
10 Crowns (1d3)
11 Arrows
12 Diamond
13 Circle
14 Oval
15 Fist
16 Tree 
17 Lion
18 Tiger
19 Mountain or mountains
20 Water
21 Axe
22 Helm
23 Pegasus
24 Angel


SUBTABLE XIX (RANDOM BATTLECRIES)
1 For Freedom!
2 Imperius Rex!
3 It's Clobberin' Time!
4 Gold and Glory!
5 For Galador!
6 For Chaos!
7 For Love!
8 For Justice!
9 For Truth!
10 Stars and Garters!
11 Like a Hurricane!
12 Bastards!
13 Without Honor!
14 For Money!
15 God is Great!
16 I'm So Badass!
17 Reap What You Sow!
18 Love and Honor and Obey!
19 By My Ass!
20 Morituri!
21 Ribbons and Lace!
22 In the Name of Dexter's Eyes!
23 By Bleak's Maw, I Destroy You!
24 The Unblinking Eye!
25 I Strike to the Rear!
26 Bad Thingy, Now You Die!
27 Let the Blood Flow!
28 Honor and Country!
29 For the Old Ones!
30 For the Old Ways!
31 For Beer!
32 Wine, Women and Song!
33 All Glory to Me!
34 Death to the Unbelievers!


SUBTABLE XX (TARGETS OF VIRTUE)
1 Women
2 Animals 
3 Children
4 Unarmed people
5 Vermin
6 Creatures smaller than medium-sized
7 Oozes
8 In a church/shrine/temple/holy or unholy ground


SUBTABLE XXI (ADDICTIVES)
1 Alcohol
2 Stealing
3 That ol' devil weed 
4 Mushrooms
5 Sex
6 Food
7 Nutmeg
8 Chocolate
9 Blackroot grass 
10 Dzur [think dwarven crack]
11 Psychedelic grubs 
12 Nose dust



SUBTABLE XXII (RANDOM QUESTS)
1 Slay the nearest dragon
2 Slay the nearest king (not a duke, etc; title must be king)
3 Recover the Hand of Vecna
4 Destroy the Sword of Kas
5 Journey to the center of Mount Bile
6 Learn the secrets of the Hill of Skulls
7 Break the Bleak Academy
8 Restore the Miloxi Empire
9 Slay the Drow race
10 Destroy a plane
11 Change a high priest's religion
12 Give one million gold pieces to orphans
13 Travel back in time to the moment of Solurnustice and see the sun ignite
14 Defeat the next monster you meet singlehandedly
15 Cause a nation's economy to collapse
16 Journey to Union and join one of the epic level organizations there
17 Become a god
18 Destroy Tiamat 
19 Remove the curse from Epla, the Isle of Atrocities
20 Create an entirely new race
21 Step into the Far Realms for just a moment
22 Restore the sanity of Nigel the Alienist
23 Slay a hydra by yourself with your bare hands
24 Find the perfect outfit
25 Find the prettiest wife/most handsome husband
26 Debunk the theory of gravity
27 Travel to where the sun enters the sea at night
28 Resurrect a dead dynasty and restore them to their throne
29 Win a war
30 Eat of the Mana of Heaven


SUBTABLE XXIII (VISITATIONS)
1 Where you were born
2 Where you set out for your first adventure from
3 Your parents
4 Your childhood hero
5 The capital of your homeland
6 Forinthia
7 The Abyss
8 The Heavens
9 The Positive Plane
10 An alternate Material plane
11 The Plane of Shadow
12 The highest mountain around (Mt. Ice)
13 A demon's home
14 The Halls of Light
15 Your childhood best friend
16 The redwoods
17 Pesh [or some other place known for vice]
18 The underdark
19 The Botanical Gardens on Gorel
20 Azar


SUBTABLE XXIV (NEW CAREER CHOICES)
1 Mason
2 Carpenter
3 Fisher
4 Painter
5 Teacher 
6 Bartender
7 Confessor
8 Boxer
9 Politician
10 Smith
11 Leatherworker
12 Herald
13 Herbalist
14 Mercenary
15 Playwright
16 Candlemaker
17 Gemcutter
18 Bookmaker
19 Trapper/furier
20 Scribe



SUBTABLE XXV (LEG REPLACEMENTS)
1 Wheels
2 Pogo stick-type appendage (think gambado)
3 Arms
4 Tentacles
5 Tracks (tank-style)
6 Roots
7 One foot (like a slug's)
8 Mouths
9 Eyes
10 Tongues


Whew... That's it, then.

I hope you all enjoy them.

Just to give you an example of a few random rolls (pretend this is happening to your favorite character...):

-Hair falls out!
-Need twice normal water
-Gain random medium magic item
-Love tabaxi.

Wow, for a 4-roll run that isn't all that bad... but try it yourself, you'll see!  It tends to come out evenish, but sooner or later...... you know what happens.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2002)

Heh... my pleasure, Rpjunkie!  Post a few of your random rolls (or chaos-touched creatures, for that matter...)

Tallyho, gotta move,


----------



## War Golem (Aug 9, 2002)

Great stuff, Jester! Thanks for sharing.

Just to add to the fun, the latest Dungeon/Polyhedron arrived in the mail today, and Jonathan Tweet's Omega World d20 mini game has a great percentile chart of random mutations on pages 18-19. Be sure to check it out if you like this kind of random craziness.

Cheers,

-War Golem


----------



## War Golem (Aug 9, 2002)

Ok, here's a 4-roll run:

1. Fast Healing +1
2. Fast Healing +1 (_rolled 54 twice in a row_)
3. Fast Healing +1 (_I kid you not, and I really shook up the dice this time!_)
4. Gain fire subtype (with physical changes, i.e. red skin, etc.)

Not bad. The fire subtype could pose some problems in civilized company on the Prime.

That wasn't nearly chaotic enough, though. Let's try this again (with some different dice)....

1. Insanity (see Player's Option: Spells and Magic for ideas)
2. Chaos Curse! Roll once per day on charts until chaos curse comes up again.
3. Shrink 18", lose 12 lbs
4. Gain 1d8 psionic Power Points. If you aren't psionic these allow you to take psionic feats and skills and mean that you're always a flatfooted psionic against psionic attacks.

Ok, this poor PC is seriously messed up now.  

I never even made it onto any of the subtables.  

Cheers,

-War Golem


----------



## the Jester (Aug 9, 2002)

*Benny the Chaos Dragon*

Just for the sake of argument, let's say Benny's a great wyrm red dragon with 6 chaos attributes...

Negate psionics 1/day by touch
-2 luck penalty to Will saves
Black skin color
Permanently slowed (ouch!)
Dispel magic 1/day by touch
Fall in love with nearest member of appropriate sex (race unimportant)

Now I'd say that being slowed lowers the CR but the pcs will be in for a shock when the "black dragon" breathes for the first time....


----------



## DeBhaal (Aug 9, 2002)

Here is my 6-roll run ...

384 Speak in tongues
238 Need a story to go to sleep
224 All creatures within 60' gain a Chaos Atributte
201 Arm becomes a (horn)
312 Leave footprints of a (elf)
282 learning trouble -10% XP gain

I think my dice roller doesnt like me


----------



## Rpjunkie (Aug 9, 2002)

Here's my six rolls...

130- Easily critted ( all threat ranges increased by 1)
295- easily intoxicated
147- Hates Troglodytes
400- Casts no reflections
258- Don't need water
79- Enormously fertile

Wow that would be interesting..

RPJ


----------



## Rpjunkie (Aug 10, 2002)

Just to let Jester know I used it last night for the first time, but didn't ever get the party.. although they were fighting an Orc Ranger with fire subtype, Immune to Charms, immune to Web spell.... and A gnoll Druid who had stone arms and Perm haste... 
Now that was fun... And the party took some of the Chaos Goo with them in a bottle...hahahahhaha.... Now I get to have more fun later

Thanks
 RPJ


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 29, 2007)

Rpjunkie said:
			
		

> And the party took some of the Chaos Goo with them in a bottle...hahahahhaha.... Now I get to have more fun later



So... what happened? C'mon; it's been over five years. You must have had another game session or two happen since then, right?


----------



## Will (Dec 29, 2007)

... Holy jeebus, that's some necromancy.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 29, 2007)

Will said:
			
		

> ... Holy jeebus, that's some necromancy.




I end up linking to this thread by request a couple of times a year, but this is the first time someone has bumped it that I can recall!


----------



## LogicsFate (Dec 30, 2007)

THE JESTER'S INSANE-LEVELS-CHAOS-CHART
Roll 1d500


```
01-03 +1d6 to random attribute
04-06 -1d6 to random attribute
07-09 Gain random body part (subtable I)
10 Lose random body part (subtable I)
11 Gain 1d8 psionic Power Points. If you aren't psionic these allow you to take psionic feats and skills and mean that you're always a flatfooted psionic against psionic attacks.
12-13 Change type to plant; this will be accompanied by some physical changes (leaves, green skin, etc.)
14-15 Change type to undead; gain all undead qualities; will be accompanied by some physical changes
16-17 Change type to outsider; this will be accompanied by some physical changes (hooves, silver skin, etc.)
18-20 Change to a new random alignment (roll 1d8)
21 Gain random feat (subtable II)
22 Gain permanent +1d12 luck bonus to a random skill (subtable III)
23-24 Lose random sense (count special senses, such as darkvision and low-light vision, seperately; roll randomly to see which is lost)
25-26 Gain random sense (subtable IV); this may be accompanied by bizarre physical changes.
27-29 Reincarnated (per the spell)
30-31 Skin color change (subtable V)
32-33 Hair color change (subtable V)
34 Grow scales (+1 natural armor bonus)
35-36 Gender change
37 Skin softens (natural armor decreases by -1; if no natural armor bonus, count this as a penalty)
38-39 Gain fire subtype (with physical changes, i.e. red skin, etc.)
40-41 Gain cold subtype (physical changes, i.e. blue skin, etc)
42-43 Speed increases by +10'
44-45 Speed decreases by -10'
46-48 Pregnant with chaos baby (subtable VI)- gestation period: 1d100 weeks
49 Plagued by bad weather
50 Need to eat twice as much as normal
51-52 Insanity (see Player's Option: Spells and Magic for ideas)
53-54 Fast Healing +1
55-56 Slow Healing- only 1+con bonus hp/day; 2+con bonus with a long term care check or complete rest, 3+con bonus for both.
57 No longer need to sleep
58 No longer need to eat
59-60 Must eat (subtable VII)
61-62 Covets (subtable VII)
63-64 Hates (VII)
65-66 Hates random creature type (roll on Reincarnation table for type)
67-69 Suffer extra 1d6 hp/round from (VII)
70 Lose all language skills
71 Scry 1/day (per the spell)
72-74 -2 luck penalty to saves of random category
75-77 +2 luck bonus to saves of random category
78-80 Enormously fertile
81-83 Sterile
84-85 Grow 1d30", add 1d4 lbs/inch
86-87 Shrink 1d30", lose 4d4 lbs
88-89 Gain DR5/+1; if already has DR, it increases by +2 (no increase to the amount reduced)
90-91 Alcohol poisons subject (Fort DC16, initial and secondary damage 1d8 con)
92-93 Speak with Dead 1/day (as the spell)
94-95 Gain random medium magic item
96-97 Random magic item destroyed
98-100 Chaos Curse! Roll once per day on charts until chaos curse comes up again.
101-102 Switch two attributes at random
103 Grow feathers
104-105 Tongue becomes forked
106-107 Gain breath weapon (range is dex bonus x 5', roll on subtable VIII for type, damage is 1d6/point of con bonus plus 1d6; Ref half, DC10+half HD+con bonus)
108-109 Gain immunity to (VIII)
110-111 +5 to SR
112 Immune to phantasms
113 Immune to charms
114-115 Healing per day is increased by con bonus.
116-117 Switch sexual preference
118 Shed skin 1/month, grow 1d4", add 1d30 lbs.
119 Gain funny walk; speed reduced 10' (think Ministry of Funny Walks)
120-122 Stinky (-6 to hide and diplomacy checks)
123 Smells like (VII)
124-125 Become albino
126-128 Genitals enlarge to massive proportions (x1d4+6)
129-130 Easily critted (all threat ranges increased by one)
131-132 Horns grow 1d12"; if over 5" may be used to attack (1d4 damage, 1d6 if over 10")
133 Immune to webs
134-136 Gain alternate move type (IX)
137-138 Become an ooze with all type modifiers; int becomes -
139-140 Phase out of existence for 1d10 rounds every now and then (20%/day; occurs at random time)
141-142 Lose random chaos attribute
143-145 Delude into thinking you're a (X)
146-147 Hate (X)
148-149 Love (X)
150 Lose all ranks in a random skill you have ranks in 
151 Lose random feat
152-153 Stalked by (VI)
154-156 Touch of Chaos 1/day- Will save, DC10+cha bonus+ half level or gain random chaos attribute
157-159 Chaos Curse (see 98-100)
160-162 Shiny (-4 to hide)
163-164 Gain +2 luck bonus on attack rolls
165-166 Gain +2 luck bonus on damage rolls
167-168 Grow moss
169-170 Nirrighan's Dismemberment 1/day
171-173 Become extremely frugal with money
174-176 Compelled to spend money
177 Gain a level
178 Lose a level
179-181 Can't turn down a challenge
182-184 Change name to (XI)
185-187 Voice gets really.... (XII)
188-189 Enlarge 1 size category, including all mods from MM
190 Weapon gains 3d6 Int (no other properties) and can communicate per dmg
191-192 Shrink 1 size category, including all mods from MM
193-194 Can't say own name
195-196 Frog-like tongue
197-198 Eyes turn bugeyed
199-200 Turn into a waterscope
201-203 Arm becomes a (XIII)
204-205 Arm becomes made of (XIV)
206-208 Lower half becomes that of a (XV)
209-210 Gain hooves
211 Nose elongates 1d6"
212-213 Always know the time
214-215 Duality: can take one mental action and one physical action, plus a move-equivelent action, each round
216-217 -2 luck penalty to saves vs. (VIII)
218-220 Periodic migraines
221-222 Amnesia, instant and total ("Who- where am I???")
223 Periodic amnesia (every 1d6 days lost memory for 1d10 hours)
224-225 All creatures within 60' gain a chaos attribute
226-228 Glow with permanent faerie fire
229-231 Speak only in rhyme
232 Return to base characteristics, lose all chaos attributes and break curse of chaos
233-234 Momentary mental contact with horrendous entity from beyond the stars- it knows you're there now!
235-237 Fall in love with nearest member of appropriate sex (race irrelevant)
238-239 Need a story to go to sleep
240-241 Age 1d10 years
242-243 Grow 1d10 years younger
244 Laugh whenever you talk
245-246 Habit (XVI)
247-248 Permanently hasted
249-250 Permanently slowed
251-252 Fused to clothes and armor
253-254 Way with merchants: 20% off all purchases
255-257 Animals love you
258 Don't need water
259 Need double normal sleep
260-261 Need double normal food
262-263 Need double normal water
264-265 Gain alienoid template [custom template]
266-268 Gain half-slaad template [custom]
269-270 No sense of humor
271-272 Ears stick out 1d6"
273-274 Teeth fall out
275-277 Gain scent quality
278-279 Nasty cough
280 Cease aging
281-282 Learning trouble: -10% to all earned xp
283-284 Accelerated learning: +10% to all earned xp
285-287 Prehensile tail
288-290 Very sweaty (drop weapon on a natural 1-3 on attack roll)
291-292 Love sports
293-295 Easily intoxicated
296-298 Chaos Curse! (see 98-100)
299-300 Steam comes out ears
301-302 Take on air subtype
303-304 Take on earth subtype
305-307 See through mist and fog
308-310 Brownish liquid drips from mouth
311-312 Leave footprints of (X)
313-314 Head doubles in diameter
315 Permanently glow with daylight
316 Identify by touch 1/day
317-318 Surrounded by 30' sphere of darkness
319-322 Symbol of chaos burned into (I)
323-324 6'x6'x6' extradimensional space just inside anus
325-327 Gain 1d12 hp
328-330 Lose 1d12 hp permanently from total
331-332 Become random lycanthrope (XVII)
333-334 Change type to construct; gain all construct traits; appearance changes
335-336 Psionic susceptibility (-2 to saves vs. attack modes)
337-339 Mental hardness increases by +1
340-341 (VII) doesn't exist for you
342-343 Perfectly mimic voices (+2 circumstance modifier to bluff and disguise checks)
344-345 Adopt a random symbol (XVIII)
346-347 Adopt a random battlecry (XIX)
348 Sense the sun's location
349-350 Dispel magic 1/day by touch
351-352 Negate psionics 1/day by touch
353-354 Perfect map of where you go is in your memory
355-357 Vivid dreams; make a Will save, DC15, to awaken each hour
358-360 Hair falls out
361 Spontaneously combust (die)
362-364 Stutter (concentration check, DC15 + spell level, to cast a spell
365-367 Smell yummy to monsters
368-369 Petrified
370-371 Refuse to fight (XX)
372 See in black and white
373-375 Rage +1/day; Will save, DC15 + cha bonus of provoker, if provoked or enter rage involuntarily (still only 1/day)
376-378 Chaos Curse! (as 98-100)
379-381 Hairy like a sasquatch
382-383 Theme song plays wherever you go (roll 1d20 for quality of song, as per a perform check)
384-385 Speak in tongues
386-387 Bones weaken (-1 penalty to natural armor; if no natural armor bonus, this becomes a penalty)
388 Mental block: can't advance any further in one current class
389-390 Not limited by height on jump checks
391-393 Gain 3d34 lbs [no, really, d34. I have a friend who has one that he loaned to me. There are several subtables rolled on a d34, too.]
394-396 Lose 3d34 lbs; if small sized, instead lose 2d8 lbs.
397-398 Cast no shadow
399-400 Cast no reflection
401-402 Handwriting becomes completely illegible (even to you)
403 Become illiterate
404-405 Eyes are now at the end of stalks (1d10")
406-407 Lose 1 level of spellcasting ability (if any)
408-409 Lose 1d8 power points permanently
410 (I) grows to huge size
411 Can no longer use pronouns
412 Can no longer use adjectives
413 Can no longer use nouns
414-415 Always takes 3 rounds to get to the point when talking
416-418 Always vacillating (initiative shifts down 1d4 points each round; below 0 you lose your action and roll again for a new initiative next round)
419-421 On the ball (+1d4 to initiative each round)
422 Vanish in a puff of smoke
423-424 Chaos curse! (98-100)
425-427 Become addicted to (XXI)
428-429 Lose all subtypes and descriptors
430-432 Random quest (XXII)
433-434 Can't speak anyone else's name
435-436 New favorite color (V)
437-438 Heal self completely 1/day
439-440 Don't heal naturally
441-443 Head replaced by (I)
444-446 Strong desire to go visit (XXIII)
447-448 Desire new career as (XXIV)
449-450 Try to take enemies alive
451-452 My Light at will
453-454 Immune to random spell (roll as if for a medium scroll)
455-457 Slippery (enemies suffer a -8 circumstance check on offensive grapple checks against you)
458-460 Random piece of equipment gains 3d6 int, wis, cha.
461-463 Incontinent (30%/hour of an "accident")
464 Gain Glum Creature template [custom template]
465-466 Semiclone of you appears
467-469 Eyes change color (V)
470-471 Legs replaced by (XXV)
472-473 All curses on you are broken
474-475 All enchantments on you are broken
476 Age backwards
477-478 You die at -20 hp
479-480 You die at 0 hp
481-482 Can't remember names of creatures
483-485 Flowers grow from (I)
486-487 Immune to gaze attacks
488 Immune to Chaos effects
489-490 Chaos Curse!
491-493 Gain flair for artwork (+2 competence bonus on all checks related to art)
494 Split into two versions of yourself
495 Split into two versions, the second is opposite alignment
496 Split into two bodies; each has half the str, dex and con of the original
497 Gain Divine Rank 0 [this may make the character an npc]
498-500 Immune to gravity (fly away)
```

*Subtables*
Subtable I: random body parts
[sblock]1 Arm
2 Leg
3 Hand 
4 Foot
5 Eye
6 Head
7 Mouth
8 Penis
9 Vagina
10 Tentacle
11 Wings (fly at walking speed) 
12 Rattle
13 Fangs (1d6 bite for a medium creature, scales with size)
14 Horns (stubby)
15 Hooves
16 Claws (1d6 per claw for a medium creature, scales with size)
17 Fins (give swim speed equal to walking speed)
18 Gills (breathe water)
19 Stinger (1d4 plus poison; damage scales with size; poison: Fort DC 10 +con bonus; initial and secondary damage 1d4 to a random attribute)
20 Tail[/sblock]

SUBTABLE II (CHAOS-GRANTED FEATS)
[sblock]1 Improved Initiative
2 Quickdraw
3 Cleave
4 Mobility
5 Psionic Charge
6 Lethality
7 Improved Two-Weapon Fighting
8 Final Strike
9 Improved Bull Rush
10 Linguist
11 Up the Walls
12 Instant Stand
13 Death Blow
14 Expert Tactician
15 Craft Wondrous Item
16 Spell Penetration
17 Guard Your Flanks
18 Brutal Bludgeoning
19 Divine Cleansing
20 Fists of Iron[/sblock]

SUBTABLE III (CHAOS-AFFECTED SKILLS):
[sblock]1 Hide
2 Move Silently
3 Spot
4 Listen
5 Search
6 Alchemy
7 Heal
8 Spellcraft
9 Knowledge (arcana)
10 " (religion)
11 " (politics)
12 Craft (all)
13 Bluff
14 Sense Motive
15 Wilderness Lore
16 Diplomacy
17 Perform (all)
18 Swim
19 Climb
20 Balance 
21 Use Magic Device 
22 Scry
23 Animal Empathy
24 Use Rope[/sblock]

SUBTABLE IV (SENSES) (Where applicable, enhanced senses give a +4 bonus on appropriate checks)
[sblock]1 Vision
2 Hearing
3 Smell
4 Taste
5 Touch
6 Detect Poison 
7 Detect thoughts
8 Scrying sense
9 Detect magic
10 Darksight
11 Lowlight vision
12 Detect psionics
13 Detect evil
14 Detect undead
15 Discern lies
16 Detect radiation
17 Detect good
18 Detect law
19 Detect chaos
20 Detect life
21 Detect disease
22 See invisible
23 Empathic sense
24 Far sight (x4)[/sblock]

SUBTABLE V (COLOR)
[sblock]1 Red
2 Orange
3 Yellow
4 Green
5 Blue
6 Purple
7 Black
8 White
9 Grey
10 Brown
11 Gold 
12 Silver
13 Pink
14 Striped (2 colors; reroll for each)
15 Polka dotted (roll for background and dot colors)
16 Spotted like a big cat (roll for background and spot colors)[/sblock]

SUBTABLE VI (CHAOS BABIES)
[sblock]1 Slaad, red
2 ", green
3 ", blue
4 ", grey
5 ", death
6 Ethereal filcher
7 Fish
8 Six-legged cat
9 Chaos beast
10 Otyugh
11 Black pudding
12 Rust monster
13 Huge monstrous spider
14 Cloaker
15 Medusa
16 Aboleth[/sblock]

SUBTABLE VII (SUBSTANCES)
[sblock]01-04 Dirt
05-07 Paint
08-10 Gold
11-13 Silver
14-16 Copper
17-18 Steel
19-21 Wood
22-24 Bones
25-27 Blood
28-30 Fruit
31-33 Bugs
34-35 Meat
36-38 Incense
39-40 Perfume
41-42 Weapons
43-45 Holy symbols
46-47 Books
48-51 Water
52-53 Magic items
54-57 Gems
58-60 Fur
61-63 Sauces
64-65 Teeth
66-69 Fat/blubber
70-72 Webs
73-74 Fire
75-77 Mud
78-79 Doors
80-83 Shoes
84-87 Gloves
88-90 Leaves
91-93 Rocks
94-95 Glass
96-97 Alcohol
98 Hearts
99 Brains
00 Salt[/sblock]

SUBTABLE VIII (ENERGY TYPES)
[sblock]1 Fire
2 Cold
3 Acid
4 Electricity
5 Sonic
6 Force
7 Holy
8 Unholy
9 Poison (if a breath weapon, this is still hp of damage)
10 Necromantic/negative energy[/sblock]

SUBTABLE IX (ALTERNATE MOVEMENT TYPES)
[sblock]1 Swim
2 Fly
3 Levitate
4 Astral projection
5 Astral travel (physical)
6 Timeslip 
7 Etherealness
8 Burrow
9 Webwalking
10 Brachiation
11 Leap
12 Webswinging
13 Dream travel
14 Pass through earth and stone
15 Climb
16 Teleport (chance of error)
17 Plane shift
18 Firegate
19 Shadow walk
20 Teleport without error[/sblock]

SUBTABLE X (CREATURE TYPES):
[sblock]01-02 Human
03-04 Elf
05-06 Dwarf
07-08 Gnome
09-10 Halfling
11-12 Halfbreed
13-14 Cleric
15-16 Druid
17-18 Spider
19-20 Bug
21-22 Ranger
23-24 Thief
25-26 Assassin
27-28 Orc
29-30 Goblin
31-32 Gnoll
33-34 Kobold
35-36 Tabaxi
37-38 Merellin
39-40 Wizard
41-42 Sorcerer
43-44 Billyman
45-46 Ghost
47-48 Lion
49-50 Rat
51-52 Cat
53-54 Zombie
55-56 Merchant
57-58 Slaad
59-60 Modron
61-62 Dragon 
63-64 Demon
65-66 Dog
67-68 Troglodyte
69-70 Rhino
71-72 Kid
73-74 Mind flayer
75-76 Drow
77-78 Devil
79-80 Celestial
81-82 Vampire
83-84 Schoolgirl
85-86 Bard
87-88 Monk
89-90 Innkeeper
91-92 Farmer
93-94 Smith
95-96 Tanner
97-98 Brewer
99-100 Cook[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XI (RANDOM NAMES)
[sblock]1 Aphwishis
2 Spukoni
3 Tridentus
4 Jimini
5 John (the H is optional)
6 Dexter
7 God
8 Bronco
9 Jor-El
10 Mr. Fantastic
11 Dr. Dudely
12 Oral
13 Kandor
14 Death
15 Destruction
16 Kitty
17 Angel
18 Goody
19 Gramps or Granny
20 Dad or Mom
21 Flower
22 Dog
23 Drake
24 Duncan
25 Zordan
26 Biff
27 Razor
28 Ransack
29 Clark
30 Kentwood
31 Assman
32 Lefty
33 Demon 
34 Dude[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XII (RANDOM SOUND CHARACTERISTICS)
[sblock]1 Squeaky
2 Loud
3 Soft
4 Feminine
5 Sexy
6 Masculine
7 Deep
8 Thoughtful
9 High-pitched
10 Breathy
11 Italian accent
12 French accent
13 Spanish accent
14 German accent
15 Irish accent
16 "Cultured" accent[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XIII (RANDOM WEAPONS)
[sblock]1 Sword
2 Hammer
3 Mace 
4 Axe
5 Dagger
6 Crossbow
7 Whip
8 Nunchaku
9 Spear 
10 Flail[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XIV (RANDOM COMPOSITIONS)
[sblock]1 Wood
2 Iron
3 Bone
4 Rubber
5 Ice
6 Stone
7 Rope
8 Grass
9 Fire
10 Water
11 Gold
12 Cloth[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XV (BETTER HALVES)
[sblock]1 Centaur
2 Goat
3 Lion
4 Dragon
5 Skeleton
6 Dog
7 Cat
8 Slug
9 Snake
10 Ooze
11 Hawk
12 Gazelle
13 Kocho
14 Spider
15 Eel
16 Frog
17 Octopus
18 Treant
19 Rat
20 Thri-Kreen[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XVI (RANDOM HABITS)
[sblock]1 Pick nose
2 Pick toes
3 Pick ears
4 Rub chin
5 Rub nose
6 Clear throat
7 Habitual exclamation
8 Pull lip
9 Tap finger
10 Bite nails
11 Tap foot
12 Lick lips
13 Hold hands together behind your back
14 Hands on hips
15 Suck thumb
16 Pinky to mouth (a la Dr. Evil)
17 Guzzle, not sip
18 Clean nails with knife
19 Call everyone "Bro"
20 Bark at enemies[/sblock]


SUBTABLE XVII (RANDOM LYCANTHROPES)
[sblock]1 Werebear
2 Wereboar
3 Wererat
4 Weretiger
5 Werewolf
6 Wereshark
7 Werebat
8 Werespider
9 Wereworm
10 Werepoodle[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XVIII (RANDOM SYMBOLS)
[sblock]1 Unicorn
2 Symbol of Chaos 
3 Dragon
4 Griffon
5 Crossed swords
6 Shield
7 Rose 
8 Lillies
9 Frog
10 Crowns (1d3)
11 Arrows
12 Diamond
13 Circle
14 Oval
15 Fist
16 Tree 
17 Lion
18 Tiger
19 Mountain or mountains
20 Water
21 Axe
22 Helm
23 Pegasus
24 Angel[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XIX (RANDOM BATTLECRIES)
[sblock]1 For Freedom!
2 Imperius Rex!
3 It's Clobberin' Time!
4 Gold and Glory!
5 For Galador!
6 For Chaos!
7 For Love!
8 For Justice!
9 For Truth!
10 Stars and Garters!
11 Like a Hurricane!
12 Bastards!
13 Without Honor!
14 For Money!
15 God is Great!
16 I'm So Badass!
17 Reap What You Sow!
18 Love and Honor and Obey!
19 By My Ass!
20 Morituri!
21 Ribbons and Lace!
22 In the Name of Dexter's Eyes!
23 By Bleak's Maw, I Destroy You!
24 The Unblinking Eye!
25 I Strike to the Rear!
26 Bad Thingy, Now You Die!
27 Let the Blood Flow!
28 Honor and Country!
29 For the Old Ones!
30 For the Old Ways!
31 For Beer!
32 Wine, Women and Song!
33 All Glory to Me!
34 Death to the Unbelievers![/sblock]

SUBTABLE XX (TARGETS OF VIRTUE)
[sblock]1 Women
2 Animals 
3 Children
4 Unarmed people
5 Vermin
6 Creatures smaller than medium-sized
7 Oozes
8 In a church/shrine/temple/holy or unholy ground[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XXI (ADDICTIVES)
[sblock]1 Alcohol
2 Stealing
3 That ol' devil weed 
4 Mushrooms
5 Sex
6 Food
7 Nutmeg
8 Chocolate
9 Blackroot grass 
10 Dzur [think dwarven crack]
11 Psychedelic grubs 
12 Nose dust[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XXII (RANDOM QUESTS)
[sblock]1 Slay the nearest dragon
2 Slay the nearest king (not a duke, etc; title must be king)
3 Recover the Hand of Vecna
4 Destroy the Sword of Kas
5 Journey to the center of Mount Bile
6 Learn the secrets of the Hill of Skulls
7 Break the Bleak Academy
8 Restore the Miloxi Empire
9 Slay the Drow race
10 Destroy a plane
11 Change a high priest's religion
12 Give one million gold pieces to orphans
13 Travel back in time to the moment of Solurnustice and see the sun ignite
14 Defeat the next monster you meet singlehandedly
15 Cause a nation's economy to collapse
16 Journey to Union and join one of the epic level organizations there
17 Become a god
18 Destroy Tiamat 
19 Remove the curse from Epla, the Isle of Atrocities
20 Create an entirely new race
21 Step into the Far Realms for just a moment
22 Restore the sanity of Nigel the Alienist
23 Slay a hydra by yourself with your bare hands
24 Find the perfect outfit
25 Find the prettiest wife/most handsome husband
26 Debunk the theory of gravity
27 Travel to where the sun enters the sea at night
28 Resurrect a dead dynasty and restore them to their throne
29 Win a war
30 Eat of the Mana of Heaven[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XXIII (VISITATIONS)
[sblock]1 Where you were born
2 Where you set out for your first adventure from
3 Your parents
4 Your childhood hero
5 The capital of your homeland
6 Forinthia
7 The Abyss
8 The Heavens
9 The Positive Plane
10 An alternate Material plane
11 The Plane of Shadow
12 The highest mountain around (Mt. Ice)
13 A demon's home
14 The Halls of Light
15 Your childhood best friend
16 The redwoods
17 Pesh [or some other place known for vice]
18 The underdark
19 The Botanical Gardens on Gorel
20 Azar[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XXIV (NEW CAREER CHOICES)
[sblock]1 Mason
2 Carpenter
3 Fisher
4 Painter
5 Teacher 
6 Bartender
7 Confessor
8 Boxer
9 Politician
10 Smith
11 Leatherworker
12 Herald
13 Herbalist
14 Mercenary
15 Playwright
16 Candlemaker
17 Gemcutter
18 Bookmaker
19 Trapper/furier
20 Scribe[/sblock]

SUBTABLE XXV (LEG REPLACEMENTS)
[sblock]1 Wheels
2 Pogo stick-type appendage (think gambado)
3 Arms
4 Tentacles
5 Tracks (tank-style)
6 Roots
7 One foot (like a slug's)
8 Mouths
9 Eyes
10 Tongues[/sblock]


----------



## LogicsFate (Dec 30, 2007)

I love this list!

Here it is formatted, and for my group.... lets see 3 players...

First time they hit the Chaos realms...


1. Grow scales... hmm monk will probly hit that.
2. Extra foot... Rogue, so I can laugh. But where to put it?
3. Plant type. Druid might like that.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 29, 2011)

Because the Chaos is too good to stay dead.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Jul 29, 2011)

I like. 

And it is relevant to This Thread Here


----------



## anest1s (Jul 29, 2011)

Lets see what happens to my fighter 


Not bad... XD
333-334 Change type to construct; gain all construct traits; appearance changes


----------



## the Jester (Jun 8, 2013)

Bump... for CHAOS!!!


----------

